# Spouse Visa - Payslips and Bank Statements - 28 day rule



## passang125 (May 16, 2015)

Hello,
I'm applying for spouse visa and my wife is the sponsor. I'll be applying using Cat A. My wife has been working for two employers for 6+ months. We have the following situation:
Latest payslip from company A : May 15, 2015 - 31 days old 
Latest payslip from company B : May 22, 2015 - 24 days old
Latest Bank statement showing the salary deposits : May 26, 2015 
Bank Certifications stating the account opening dates and balances : June 8, 2015

Does company A's payslip being older than 28 days pose a risk if I submit online application today? 

If yes, I was thinking to do the following:
1. Apply online today so the date of application will be June 15, 2015.
2. Wife will send me company A's June payslip dated June 15 after she receives it today from her company. We'll print the online bank statement and have it stamped by bank. By June 24, I hopefully should be able to mail it to Sheffield office. 

Any advice on this situation would be really appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you will fail because of outside the 28-day window.
Your solution is fine. You may save time by sending all your supporting documents including passport and stamped biometric receipt to her, she then adds latest payslip and bank statement and send the whole lot to Sheffield. Make sure you open online account with UPS etc and enclose details for return courier service to US.


----------



## passang125 (May 16, 2015)

Thank you Joppa.


----------

